# Made up mind on first mod.



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well guys ive been searching and everything. Im going to do Suspension and brakes first. I have 1400 Saved up now i was going to do SLP 1-3/4 headers to a custom exhaust but im going with this once i see my income tax return.  just a heads up. lol 

Pedders Suspension
EBC Front/Rear rotors w/ Yellow stuff pads


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Well guys ive been searching and everything. Im going to do Suspension and brakes first. I have 1400 Saved up now i was going to do SLP 1-3/4 headers to a custom exhaust but im going with this once i see my income tax return.  just a heads up. lol
> 
> Pedders Suspension
> EBC Front/Rear rotors w/ Yellow stuff pads



Cool the red pedders kit matches your red goat. :lol: 

Couple questions about suspensions:

So does a suspension kit like pedders make for a harsher ride than the oem suspension components? Im not into taking my goat to a track I dont live close to one anyways, so its jsut a daily driver, and if I do get on it it'll be a regualr straight drag race from racing stangs or whatever in my city .

Another ? is does that kit you ordered have the same components included if I where to get the pedders strub rub kit and is that front and rear? What is the part # to what kit you ordered too?

One more ? any other suspension companys I can get rather than pedders like maybe cheaper or something? Thanks


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I think these are wise choices. I would also consider the Harrop differential mount.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Well guys ive been searching and everything. Im going to do Suspension and brakes first. I have 1400 Saved up now i was going to do SLP 1-3/4 headers to a custom exhaust* but im going with this once i see my income tax return.  just a heads up.* lol
> 
> Pedders Suspension
> EBC Front/Rear rotors w/ Yellow stuff pads



Dude, there is SOOOO much time to change your mind!!  :cheers :willy:


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

pctek said:


> Cool the red pedders kit matches your red goat. :lol:
> 
> Couple questions about suspensions:
> 
> ...



The picture of the pedders kit is jsut a picture of everything they offer for the goat. yes it includes the strut rub kit and its a full front and rear kit. basiclly a new suspension all the way around. yes it might put a ruffer ride on me but i live 30... 45 min front maryland international raceway. im there every friday night if not everyother. there are other companies out there but i have did some search on here and online and heard ALOT of great reveiws on the pedders stuff.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> I think these are wise choices. I would also consider the Harrop differential mount.


hmm didnt think of that. ill loook into that as well. im sure it will fit in the 2 to 3k budget ill have in feb apr.

and rukee ... yeah there is about 6 months to change my mind. but im very happy with the performance or the LS2. I have only have 175hp or less front wheel 4cyl cars lol. so with these upgrades and the time of learning how this car moves ill be ready for more power.

EDITED: ..... great thanx alot chilliwhigger. i went on the bmr website. great now pockets are going deeper with the cover, drive shaft, and oil pan cover. did i say thanx alot yet?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drive an 04 and your 06. Stock is a world of difference between the 2. Your stock ones are like almost as good as my upgraded ones.

Good choice on doing suspension. This is def my next thing on my list. From what everyone keeps saying it is night and day once done, but I've never been in a goat that had it done to compare.

Another thing I would consider is a GMM short shifter because it is something that is very noticable and you will use it every single time you are in the car.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

is the GMM the one thats like 400 bucks that people say it like knows what gear your going into??? if a review like that it should sell out to everyone lol. trust me ive looked at it lol


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a good price on the part IMO Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: Harrop Sport IRS Differential Cover & Mount 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO


----------

